
Google's payment app for India - ston3r
https://tez.google.com
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15273262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15273262)

~~~
ston3r
Thanks!

------
danieltillett
…and let me guess no way to pay any business outside of India.

~~~
ston3r
Not yet, this is coming out of their Next Billion Initiative. Probably South
East Asia afterwards.

~~~
danieltillett
Well good luck getting around the RBI.

